# Inspiring Guitarists and Musicians alike



## michaelferris (Oct 24, 2007)

I am basically putting the word out for my website I have created with the intention of inspiring guitarists. www.ferrisguitar.com I have really put a lot into it and have got quite a bit of positive feedback so far. The main focus on the website is sharing my story of becoming a musician. I started when I was seventeen with everything against me and have never given up. Lots of people tried to say that I couldn't be a musician but I became one anyway. On account of this, I actually made it to a world renowned school abroad where I was able to study with the world renowned guitarist Eliot Fisk. In doing this, I truly accomplished my dreams, thereby receiving not only an education but also an insight into the guitar that I hope to share with others by helping them along. This is the message I would like to send to everyone today, be diligent and play as hard as possible. I would like you to tell me what you think of the site, after all it is only 3 weeks old. I am still working ont it. Aside from the site and the guitar aspect of it, there is also a blog on famous composers and their lives, focusing on what they had to go through to give their gift of music to humanity. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

Even though your picture is in black and white your eyes look very red!

Scotty

I'll check it out more later and give you some feedback!


----------



## guitarmusiczone (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice site..keep it up....:smile:


----------

